# The Daily Snail on Urbex



## Priority 7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Caught this in the mail today - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-Nazi-style-experiments.html#axzz2K9hsJsJD


----------



## AllyB (Feb 6, 2013)

So-so pictures and sensationalist stories, I think I'll give this book a miss. Go on any urbex forum and you'll find decent enough asylum pictures without having to buy a book on them.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 6, 2013)

Good to know Carters News Agency has a love of the Ole Derelict!! 

Daily Mail, the newspaper no one admits to look at..............but always checks the online site cos it's free


----------



## whodareswins (Feb 6, 2013)

'Nazi-styled' experimentation. I'm sure these experiments took place before the Nazi party existed.


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 6, 2013)

AllyB said:


> So-so pictures and sensationalist stories, I think I'll give this book a miss. Go on any urbex forum and you'll find decent enough asylum pictures without having to buy a book on them.



I wasn't worried about the book...I wanna hit the States lol


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 7, 2013)

The chris Payne books the best for American asylums

Some if the American stuff looks ridiculously good

Here it is 
Good book  
http://www.asylumbook.com/


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 7, 2013)

Bl**dy Daily Mail... they are such a bunch of canutes. When they're not inventing utter lies and complete piffle they have to do their best to get a sensational comment into every other sentence instead. Oh how I hate the tabloids!

Some nice pix there though.


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure this articl as been on there before....


----------



## krela (Feb 7, 2013)

The Mail always seems to be running urbex themed stories, which is odd really when you think it must be fundamentally against their sensibilities.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 7, 2013)

OMG My poor poor eyes


----------



## Pugstar (Feb 7, 2013)

I know of Eric Vernor, has his own publishing company 'Dark Moon Press', into witchcraft, goes under the pen name of Corvis Nocturnum 
Oh yes, and he's never been to the UK


----------



## night crawler (Feb 7, 2013)

krela said:


> The Mail always seems to be running urbex themed stories, which is odd really when you think it must be fundamentally against their sensibilities.



They should be able to try it themselves soon enough as Didcot Power station is due to close in March this year and they are in spitting distance of the place.


----------



## krela (Feb 7, 2013)

night crawler said:


> They should be able to try it themselves soon enough as Didcot Power station is due to close in March this year and they are in spitting distance of the place.



Only the coal/oil side of the site, so it will still be active.


----------

